# Ate a mushroom - Induced vomiting! :(



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

How lucky you are to have caught him in the act! Glad to hear all is well, but how frightened you must have been!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Wow, Glad you caught him. I will have to remember that recipe!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Quick Action - Way to go!!! Did the vet say to bring him in just in case??


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. Skylie is constantly eating stuff outside. She is so fast that sometimes by the time I open her mouth, it's gone.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hydrogen Peroxide has been my savior...Tucker has eaten mushrooms I couldn't get to first on at least two occasions. I did have to take him to the Vet after Poison Control told me that if I didn't see the mushroom come up (I wasn't sure he ate one) he would need activated charcoal. 

I usually give Tucker the peroxide then take him out in the yard on lead and run him a bit. Peroxide is an irritant. Another point to remember is to not let them re-eat what they just upchucked. Gross, I know. Thankfully Shadow has a good, "Leave it!" So he has never helped himself compounding the problem.

I'm glad you saw your pup eat this. So many times you don't know what they have grabbed and then quickly swallowed. Tucker found a group of mushrooms growing inside the twisted branches of a tree. That time I just threw my hands up in the air. How would I have ever found those???


----------



## My3pups (Sep 27, 2008)

*Ate a Mushroom - Induced Vomiting!*

Quick update on Bo--- - after his exciting afternoon yesterday, all is well today.
No side effects at all from the mushroom or the vomiting.

Thanks for all the kind and caring reply's!!!

As we all said yesterday-- watch 'em close, since they are so quick!


----------



## Angel Rose (Apr 14, 2008)

*I did not know that mushrooms were dangerous for goldens*

I am so glad that your pup is ok You handled that really well.
Now I have a confession: after all the reading and research that I did to prepare for Maggie, I never knew that mushrooms were dangerous. I dont know how I missed that information!:
Maggie is 7 months now, and she HAS eaten a few. And she DID have several bouts of really bad diarrhea. Not sure if the two were related, but I'm thinking it was due to the mushrooms. Are ALL mushrooms dangerous for them, or just certain types. You can bet I am going to be super vigilant from now on. 
Thank you for sharing your experience, you may have saved other dogs lot of grief. Any other information that people can share regarding the danger of mushrooms, I would very much appreciate.
Angel Rose


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Not all mushrooms are dangerous, but they are extremely difficult to identify. Many flowers are an issue, too. Foxglove made my Tucker so sick. It's digitalis. 

I'm so glad Bo is okay!


----------

